# My P290 Field Strip "solution"



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I don't know where I got the idea the slide had to been in the position shown in the manual to remove the slide stop pin.
I was wrong. I must have had brain "fade". The position shown in the manual picture is wrong.

Get a cheap ballpoint pin with a "pointy cap". Or, retract the point. This is your "push pin" tool.
Obviously, remove the mag. And, remove the round in the chamber. Well, duh.

Rectract the slide until held by the slide stop.
Hold the grip in your left hand. Find a table with a sharp edge.
Hold the gun straight down, and place the muzzle end of the slide againt the table edge.
Position yourself so you can see the right side of the slide with the "little end" of the pin.

Push down on the slide as far as it will go. You will hear a little click or "pop".
Use the ballpoint pen to push the slide stop pin "little end" inward, just past the retaining spring.
You can now pull the pin out by grasping the other side (with the lever).

Reassemble:
Place the slide stop pin in its hole. As you push the slide rearward, 
gently push the slide stop pin inward and have the tab on the rear of the lever clear the notch on the slide to allow full inward movement.

Like I've said before, if it can't be done, it's because you don't know the procedure. :smt1099
I didn't know the procedure.


----------



## alexcapone (Oct 21, 2011)

You don't need to point the gun down or use a table:

Sig Sauer P290 Field Strip and Reassembly - YouTube


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

Just like my P238 you have to do I a couple of
times to get the timing down but pull slide
keep thumb pressure on button and it will pop
out slightly when the slide lines up.

Just hold slide and frame and pull out with
finger tip slide the slide forward and out.


----------



## Quinlan (Nov 27, 2011)

imagine my frustration when I gave away a Kahr PM9 because it was a bitch to field strip and then spent $700 on a Sig P290 to find it is just as hard to field strip


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

Quinlan said:


> imagine my frustration when I gave away a Kahr PM9 because it was a bitch to field strip and then spent $700 on a Sig P290 to find it is just as hard to field strip


the field strip for both of these pistols is basicly the cz75 field strip (with a trigger pull on the kahr) and will be a 30 second job once you decide to master it. griping the gun with the fingers OVER the slide, the thumb on the back strap is the best way i have found.... gun in the left hand, the right hand is available to punch out the slide stop pin.... do it a half a dozen times and you will be wondering why you sweated it!


----------



## ibpackin (Jan 14, 2012)

Worked like magic! Thank you.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Quinlan said:


> imagine my frustration when I gave away a Kahr PM9 because it was a bitch to field strip and then spent $700 on a Sig P290 to find it is just as hard to field strip


 Got me laughing on that one!


----------



## 030201_sig (Apr 5, 2014)

The lil orange tool also works quite well if your grip is not so sure.


----------

